# Light kit DIY project



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am planning to DIY a light kit for the tank, 48" will contain fluorescent lighting and LED kit. The LED I have a choice of cool white or warm white. The cool white appears to be more blue than white to be honest. But which of the two in your opinion would seem more natural. It will be housed in the same chassis as the fluorescent. I am personally leaning toward getting the cool white but that is for my choice is there any one that would be better for the environment of the tank(without buying a 600 light kit)lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

For cheap lighting I used a 48" shop light with 6500k daylight bulbs that has more of a blue look. I loved them bulbs but swapped them out because they are for plant growth and with no plants in my cichlid tank it caused a ton of algae. So I went back to the soft white lights that are not for plants but still are a 6500k bulb. Both look good in my opinion and both sets of bulbs (2) cost under $15. All together for a 48" shop light and bulbs it was like $30 and for night time I'm using a 24" purple t8 light that costs around 40-50$ new but you can find the housings for t8s pretty easy on Craigslist I got one new and one used off Craigslist for $10 

Any way you go "soft white" or "cool white" they both look good but remember if you don't have plants don't get plant bulbs or you will run into the same nasty alage problem I had.

Also if you need some help or have questions with the actual set up let me know. I'm the king of cheap crap lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I use the shop lights with GE daylight and/or sunshine bulbs, too, Cory. Daylights are 6700k and sunshines are 5000k, and yes the sunshines are a bit yellow and the daylights a bit blue, but both are full spectrum bulbs in the color temps that plants like. The cool or soft white ones sound like a good idea for a cichlid tank, but, I do like one 50/50 actinic bulb on those, the actinic light brings out the vibrant colors of cichlids.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention, the tank in my icon is a result of the cheap daylight and sunshine bulbs.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It is settled then cheap lights it will be. I am putting in enough money on the rest of the things required and also with the building of the wall but I still might attempt the led strip install in the middle of the shop lights and place them on a trial basis just to see how they look and what reaction I get and if they dont work out I can always just unplug them.

Btw BV77 that tank is clear for cheapies.
Cory1990 I will keep that in mind seeing that the actual install of my in wall project begins this week, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Right here bv77 daylight 6500k- it supports plant growth and is a blue light. Check them out they look great and are like $6 each










So I'm sure we're both correct there's a ton of daylight bulbs available, but out of all the ones I got this is the cheapest blue daylight bulb. The other day lights are 6700 but are yellow looking.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok sweet I picked up a shop light with the daylight bulbs as well. I am going to make a canopy and access panel to the tank either Sunday or Monday. I am going to hopefully pick up the tank this week end so I can finish up some of the set up fabrication.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I built some things that just raise the light like 3 1/2" off of the tank so the water does not splash the lights. Trust me u don't want that to happen lol that's how I lost my first shop light. 

Since its going in a wall I'm guessing your not doing a canopy? Just a flip board?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I picked up the bulbs the T12 Daylight, How many inches above the tank should I hang it? Right now I have it suspended about 7" 

I am still in the building state so I have time but I want to know if this is a good height to make this permanent???


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Noo don't do 7" that's way to high up. The key is with shop lights is get it as low as you can to the tank, where the fish can't jump to it and the water does not splash on it. I have mine at 3" I'll post pics of my 55g canopy and you can see how I did it. The outside is pretty but the guts of it sure is ugly. And it's not a in wall tank so I don't need a panel. I just have a hole cut that I can reach into.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll have pics up for you late tonight. It's pretty much blocks that reach across the tank sitting on the top with a board connecting the two. And it's all held together in my canopy.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I can always lower it, if you think its to high. My question is if it is closer will it promote more algae growth? I mean I am shining it on just the platform right now without the tank and damn its freaking bright.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I just ordered the LED strip kit that will be silicone d on to the fixture


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You shouldn't have bad Alage from it. And with a couple pleco they will eat all of it. I seen your doing cichlids and my Africans eat the Alage as well. It's natures free fish food. 

Here's how I have mine, once again it's inside a canopy. Not hanging or anything and once you get it on the tank it's not going to seem so bright as it does lighting up a room or small space. Trust me on that one lol. I was thinking of adding two 48" shop lights 4 bulbs on my tank.

Anyways here's my slapped together ghetto crap. It was my first idea it worked so I stuck with it.























































I tried getting as many pics as I could. Like I said this can just give you an idea. Mine had to sit on the tank and hold heavy ass boards along with it that's why I have the "block" design. And 3" is pushing it for hight already. I would love for it to be lower but without a splash protector of some sort I have to keep it that high or my filters splash on it. Iv wrecked my first shop light that way. It was fun seeing sparks literally fly. Good thing I was home or I wouldn't have a home right now lol. But don't let that scare you. I had mine directly on top of the tank then. (not thinking clear obviously) but now iv had it at 3" forever and had no problems. I like my crap design and it worked well for a long time on both of my 55s and a few of my 10s (smaller shop lights) 

I tried getting you as many shots as I could, iv been dealing with a fussy newborn so I couldn't grab them right away for you. Now it's 6:04 am iv been awake since 7am yesterday and this dad is tired and is now getting to go to sleep lol.

Post pictures of how your project is doing. I love to help out when I can and even if it's just me giving you a basic idea of how you can set this stuff up I enjoy helping out. And I'd like to hear about what type of cichlids your going with for this huge tank. I'd love to see a bunch of Africans swimming around in you wall.

Must haves.

Yellow labs "electic yellows"
"electric blues"
Red zebras
Peacocks many different kinds of peacocks.

That's all my brain is allowing me to think of with lack of sleep haha. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just ordered the LED strip kit that will be silicone d on to the fixture

Depending on the weight of the led strip silicone should hold it on but I'd go with something stronger like gorilla glue, that would keep it in place for years. I'd be scared to watch something pricey like that fall into the tank. And possibly cause fire risk or hurt the fish. Or you can do both silicone (center) and gorilla glue edges.

And not crappy super glue. I'm talking about the stuff you get at the hardware store. Not the type of stuff chicks use to stick on there nails.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I will use Gorilla glue I think I have but will pick some up today from Lowes just in case. I will lower it but I have to figure out what to cover the tank with too. Do you use glass or plexi-glass ? I was thinking of no cover but I might get jumpers but with the side wall they really cant go any where. I will try to put pics up but last effort flopped. I like the way you have the canopy setup. I actually mounted the shop light to a 2x3 above the tank and even a bit lower it gives me maintenance room. My delivery of the tanks supplies are in route as we speak, my allergies are killing me today but I am going to push on I neeeeed badly to get this tank up and running. I also ordered a filter to remove chlorine from a plumbing supply to make my water changes a bit simple (I hope). Getting a late start today but I will work with what I hve until my package comes then go out and grab the rest of what I need. I dont want to miss the package:hbd: This tank is kinda my Bday present to myself.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Right now I wish I was doing a canopy, I am trying to figure out how to make the access from the backside or the side where the door is with out going nuts. I guess I will figure something out I came this far to stop now. lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A long time ago I knew someone with a in wall tank and on both sides They had a nice 6" oak board that flipped up. Some small hinges in there will hold the boards up. Maybe you can do something like that for access to the tank.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> A long time ago I knew someone with a in wall tank and on both sides They had a nice 6" oak board that flipped up. Some small hinges in there will hold the boards up. Maybe you can do something like that for access to the tank.


you must have read my mind because that what I picked up at lowes some hinges to make and swing up access and two access doors below to store the equipment pumps misc. I am just sitting down now after waiting all day for Fedex to show and my allergies bumping my headache up to another level taking in a nice smooth beer. I know I did a few things like the frame work for the outline and making sure everything was plumb today but I wish I had done more. Never the less I did make progress and all my supplies came in today.:hbd:


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stuff like this takes time. Iv built tons and tons of tank stands before and the longer I take on them the better the project turns out.

The flip door will be nice but leave yourself at least 6" that's the min I would do because netting a dead fish, moving stuff around in the tank and everything like that. And trust me once you got the fish fever you will move crap around a lot lol.

And since this is a "in wall" tank I think it would look sweet if you drywall everything. Even the bottom acsess doors (wood under it of course) that way you have two hidden doors or build a small frame drywall everywhere else and have two nice oak doors with a exposed frame (of course making the frame look nice as well)

Ah my mind can run for days with a project like this. I would love to do something like this, but with my crappy open consent condo I have no where it would look nice unfortunately.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish you lived right by we could brain storm on this and it would come out super mint.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I was going to dry wall it all but for some reason I picked up 1/4 inch single sided finished oak panels and pine for the framing. I have some bronze finish hinges self closing. I think I should dry wall it all it might give me a better thought on how to finish it off especially since I am not a carpenter just kinda handy. My eheim2217 filter came today so I can size up a shelf for it and the uv canister which are the largest items for now that will be under the cabinet.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol where are you living? If only I had a buddy to build stuff with. If only my friends knew the diffrance between a flathead and a Phillips :/ I feel like I'm friends with a bunch of pre modonas


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Going through my boxes they left out my gravel, but I saw some small river stones at lowes and picked up a bag I will wash it off good before deciding though.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in NY, I live in Rockaway NY by the beach


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I might get some 1/4" sheet rock in the morning and do it up I want it to start to resemble a home for my future fish. I am getting deep into this I have spent a lot of time and money for the this project. I am treating myself to something nice for a change.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

nice project so far its reminding me of mine. I custom made a canopy and stand for my 90g bad boy. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am turning into a junkie I saw this rock since I dont have any and thought it looked so cool. It's called tigers eye. I think that would be a god looking gravel. Its like $1 a pound so 50lbs is 50 bux.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Redhead305 said:


> nice project so far its reminding me of mine. I custom made a canopy and stand for my 90g bad boy. can't wait to see the finished product.


I cant wait either, I am so anxious to get it done but I want to do it right.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I strongly recomend you using sand instead.

Fish poop and food is going to get caught in the rocks meaning you will have to clean the rocks someway. And if u use sand the filters (if string enough) will pick it up. I have sand in my 55 everything that falls goes into the filters. And the sand bottom stays clean. I swapped every one of my tanks to sand because of that problem. And slacking on cleaning the rocks means your going to end up with poor water quality. And since it's a in wall tank I don't think your going to want to be trying to reach in there to get them cleaned.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

DIDNT think of that one thanks no rocks then Iwill get the gravel


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

still the same with gravel lol i use black sand in my 90g and white sand in my 50g. the oly one i can't use sand in is my 55g cause my oscar digs and clouds it up


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well another day has gone by and more work for the TANK... I am sorry that my allergies are actually bothering me because I probably could have had more progress that this maybe even ready for the tank install. I have 2 full doors to make and 1 trap access panel for access to the tank. Here is the progress so far at this rate it will be done before my B-day in another 2 weeks.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes gravel is the same problem like redhead said. So for sure grab a bag of silica sand from the hardware store. It's used for sandblasting but works great and is in a bunch of our tanks. 

The stand looks good so far I would be inching to get the tank in lol.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

if you want black sand you can either order black silica sand can be pricey, or use black beauty but its not inert it will raise the ph slightly so unless you have fish that want higher ph or used to higher ph dont use black beauty if you want white sand you can either use pool filter sand which is slightly tan and has a bigger grain but is still beautiful if you want a whiter sand go for play sand. warning tho play sand needs alot of washing before it goes into the tank


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I went to the local and they didnt have what I wanted so I went back to the drfoster site and order some reef sand which appears of white and beige and I also ordered a substrate called peace river which is a bit darker. I have an idea of making banks and a higher level with the two. Hope it works out I only have the look in my head but will only know once it is laked out to see how it works together.







:


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well back to work to finish up this is the 3rd day of this project after the stand was built and I would like to hopefully be up and running before mid month. I am still waiting on my leds to come in. Then it is looking into getting some fish to occupy the new space


----------

